# Dunkirk aire?



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dunkirk Aire

Can anyone give me directions to the aire at Dunkirk please. We will be arriving off the ferry at 1600hrs so would like to settle there for the evening. Thank you in anticipation


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Not strictly in Dunkirk but a little north and quite pleasant is one at Hondschoote and we didn't notice any road noise.

DIRECTIONS: Exit A16 @ Jcn 36 & take D947 SOUTH to HONDSCHOOTE. Pass thru town & turn RIGHT after D3 Jcn into RUE DE BERGUES & then LEFT to parking.

SITE DESCRIPTION: Found next to the village sports field and one of the towns 2 windmills, this Aire is on a long tarmac parking area bordered by tall hedges. The site can however suffer from road noise from the nearby D947. Parking is 200m from the town centre. The Aire has a Raclet service point which is a short distance away from the parking.

Hondschoote is regarded as one of the finest towns in Flanders, having a distinctively Flemish atmosphere. A large number of the town's monuments survived the onslaught of the many battles fought in this area, and some are of impressive size, such as the town hall (1556), the 16th century church of Saint Vaast & the 12th century Noordmeulen windmill.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Look at Gravelines which is just outside Dunkerque direction Calais.
Only about 5 to 10 minutes from the ferry.
Post 110 in the below thread. 
There are two pictures of the aire at Gravelines and many other aire's also.


















Drive into Gravelines and the aire is alongside the Marina, you can't miss it.
Thesr photographs were taken under 2 weeks ago.

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1961

More French aire's
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/france/6948-few-french-aires-11.html


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Try Gravelines about 7 miles south of Dunkerque Port along the coast towards Calais. Small harbour behind the fort overlooking the marina. ( GPS 50 59 17N; 2 7 23E ).

I've stayed here several times ( most recently 20th August ) either on the way out or upon returning to UK. Pleasant spot and peaceful. A short walk to town centre with shops, restaurants etc... The old fort wall has a walkway along it and 20 minutes along footpath/cycle track brings you to the beach area.

The only facilities are rubbish/re-cycling bins. 

It is also possible to stay on the car park at Dunkerque port but arriving at 16.00 not a very attractive place to spend the day! Good though if arriving evening time for early morning departure next day.

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

SNAP! Grath. I was there on the 19th.

Jed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

jedi said:


> SNAP! Grath. I was there on the 19th.
> 
> Jed


Hi Jedi.
17th for us (I think) :?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Do the locals now allow vans parking right alongside the canal?
Last time we were at gravelines they insisted that we park on the other side of the road only.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

**** said:


> Do the locals now allow vans parking right alongside the canal?
> Last time we were at gravelines they insisted that we park on the other side of the road only.


Hi ****.
Yes is the answer where the photographs show. There are yellow lines stating NO Motorhomes a little further down the road and no vans parked there. The police drove past several times while we were there and took no notice at all.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

This situation seems to have been resolved. An area is now clearly demarcated for boat owners only. Large boulders at either end and a line with the words 'no parking for camping-cars' printed on it mark out this area. Either side of the boulders motorhomes are still able to park.

On the other side of the road a 'cheery' little sign also marks out parking for camping-cars.

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Beat me again Grath! I think you type faster than me. Similarly the police drove by while I was there and several boatowners were around - none had problems with us on the riverside.

ps I've just joined wildcamping.co.ok following your link.

Jed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

jedi said:


> Beat me again Grath! I think you type faster than me. Similarly the police drove by while I was there and several boatowners were around - none had problems with us on the riverside.
> 
> ps I've just joined wildcamping.co.ok following your link.
> 
> Jed


Ooops, I didn,t put the link there for that reason, I might be in trouble now with the Mods  
I just put it there to show the aires as when I first started the post my pictures were not available from Photobucket where I store them as they were doing site maintenance.
Note to Mods.
If the link needs to be removed, please do so, no hard feelings as I am a member of both.  
Anyway at least folks can see just what to expect on the aire, which was the reason for the post.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Aha, the old 'cheery little sign' trick :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I think the 2 areas in Dunkirk that used to be unofficial aire are now gone and blocked off. 

The one at gravellines is nice and free but there are no facilities other than rubbish disposal.

There was a servicearea near outside the town shown in some books but this has closed in recent months..unless others know if its been repoened again

Phill


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Agree with previous posts both Gravelines and Hondschoote are good aires near Dunkerque. For setting Gravelines is best (there 4 days ago) whilst Hondschoote has advantages of services (water 2 Euros) and free wifi! We are on aire at Hondschoote now using the free wifi. Another aire to consider is at Bray Dunes. This is parking only, car park behind tourist office, residential area, lit at night, just back from sea front. Setting nothing special but O.K. for a night or two. Not open to 'vans during July/August (used by buses) but not enforced at end Aug. We were there last two nights; great firework display last night.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi 

We were at Gravelines last Thursday night (25th), nice aire but it has red cinder stuff for the hardstanding which when wet gets all over the place, and boy was it wet overnight  

Andy


----------

